# Dome light



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

The stock dome lights that come in our cars are useless! Its so irritating to turn on my dome light to see something, only to have to whip out my cell phone so I can actually get a bit of light. Has anyone replaced the dome lights with anything brighter, and hopefully whiter?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe try some LED's, it would take a little modding to make it look nice. But that is in the very near future for me.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Led's*

Go to SuperBrightLEDS.com, find the bulb that fits, get the super bright whites, you will really be impressed. So much in fact, that like me, you will swap out every light bulb on the interior to super bright LEDS. My wifes Buick Park Ave. now has all WHITE LEDS, with the gray interior, looks very impressive. Also switched out my tag lights to LEDS...
kicks06
dallas, ga.


----------

